# damn



## spencoh (Jan 20, 2007)

didnt realize i needed another traincase until  tried to pack it all in just now

haha


----------



## prinzessin784 (Jan 20, 2007)

wow that's awesome!!  That looks like a great brush collection!


----------



## spencoh (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prinzessin784* 

 
_wow that's awesome!!  That looks like a great brush collection!_

 
ill take some pics of it sometime

its half mac, half nyx...oh wait ive got some kirkland brushes...bare minerals...and walmart paint brushes that i use for liner brushes haha

my babies


----------



## macface (Jan 20, 2007)

your brushes are kirland you mean costco?I have never heard of those or I may be wrong their some other brand with the same name.Anyways nice collection.


----------



## spencoh (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macface* 

 
_your brushes are kirland you mean costco?I have never heard of those or I may be wrong their some other brand with the same name.Anyways nice collection._

 
yeah i got this 20 dollar set at costco and i love the brushes, they are awesome


----------



## eowyn797 (Jan 20, 2007)

ditto on wanting to see the brush set! i love the cheaper art alternatives...the best liner i have is also an art brush

your case is cute!


----------



## medusalox (Jan 21, 2007)

*makes grabby hands*


----------



## kimmy (Jan 22, 2007)

wonderful collection!


----------



## lafemmenoir (Jan 25, 2007)

How funny!  You and I have similar collections, even the Jessie's girl, Chanel, etc.  We love variety s'pose!


----------



## slvrlips (Jan 26, 2007)

very nice collection


----------



## jannax212 (Sep 5, 2007)

great collection!!! where did you get those disposable eyeliner wands?


----------



## pichima (Sep 6, 2007)

very nice! I love varied collections!


----------

